# High speed shaking



## Tonka (Mar 27, 2012)

So I was doing my normal daily commute today, and when I got to about 50 mph, I noticed a wobble. So, I accelerated to 60, and noticed a vibration.

At 70, the car is SHAKING. If I take my hands off the wheel, you can see it going left and right.

So, it's either:

Bad tie-rod.
Bad steering box.
Lugs loose.
Rotors warped.
Engine running on 3 cylinders (highly unlikely, but possible).

The problem is, it's only got 2900 miles on it. Taking it to the dealership tonight to have them figure it out. Anyone else experience anything like this?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Tonka said:


> So I was doing my normal daily commute today, and when I got to about 50 mph, I noticed a wobble. So, I accelerated to 60, and noticed a vibration.
> 
> At 70, the car is SHAKING. If I take my hands off the wheel, you can see it going left and right.
> 
> ...


You might have missed a couple of reasons:
1. Thrown wheel weight(s).
2. Ply separation on a tire. 
3. Bent wheel.

Also, if it's a warped rotor, the shaking should get worse if you lightly apply the brakes at speed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Tonka said:


> So I was doing my normal daily commute today, and when I got to about 50 mph, I noticed a wobble. So, I accelerated to 60, and noticed a vibration.
> 
> At 70, the car is SHAKING. If I take my hands off the wheel, you can see it going left and right.
> 
> ...



Tonka,
I understand that dealing with issues on your vehicle can be frustrating. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. In the meantime if you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Tonka said:


> So, it's either:
> 
> Bad tie-rod.
> Bad steering box.
> ...


I'm very doubtful it's any of these things. Engine on 3 cyls would flash the check engine light. Brake rotors would shake you worse when brakes applied. Loose wheel nuts would also give you noise from the bolt holes running on the studs. Car doesn't have a steering "box". A tie rod that loose would make a lot of noise at lower speeds. 

Something with the wheels, either balance or broken belt or bent wheel.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Take it to the dealer and have them check balance and road force variance


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

You forgot one other source of high speed shaking. A wheel out of balance will do this as well and it starts being noticable around 50 MPH. I would have all the tires spin balanced before doing anything else.


----------



## Tonka (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's what's incredibly bizarre:

It fixed itself. My morning commute yesterday, it was AWFUL. Drive home, no problems at all, but it did feel a bit twitchy. I took it to the dealer, they checked it out, it's fine.

I don't know what the heck happened.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have had this happen during the winter when ice builds up on the inside of the rims. The ice will throw the wheel out of balance. Could something have gotten stuck to the inside of your rims?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

I was about to post that there was no way something that sounded that serious just fixed itself. But I have never lived in a place that it snows for a year or 2 out of 37. But I can totally agree with missing wheel weights or ice built up on a wheel. I dont think the wheel weights would reglue and balance themselves back on the wheel, just sayin.


----------

